# gaggia slow coffee flow



## hr21 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Owned our gaggia classic for about 10months now, use it regularly.

Recently it's been awfully slow and I read up a bit and felt I should descale the head/ run descaler through the machine.

It improved the water flow by a great deal, really helped - but when going with coffee in as well through the head it is really slow still.

It is only ever not slow when I let the coffee sit for say 15-20mins in the head and then pull an espresso.

I'm wondering what I need to do now in order to rectify the issue?

I bought some oust descaler. Do i need to try anything else?

Many thanks


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

There's a few bits to check / clean. I've got pretty used to dismantling ours from time to time. At each stage, turn the machine back on and see if the flow is any better.

First, did you unscrew the shower plate from the head and clean that separately?

Next, if that doesn't help, undo the allen bolts under the shower screen and take the head block off & give that a good clean - very small amounts of scale in there can reduce the flow a lot.

You may want to get hold of some puly caff powder for cleaning these bits and the coffee basket.

Finally, another common place for blockages is a brass valve block on the back of the boiler, with a very narrow outlet - on our classic, this clogs pretty regularly, even with filtered water.

I can't remember the correct names for all the bits, but if you take the top of them machine off, you'll see a black square "lump".

Take the hose off this and unscrew the large nut. Lift the black block off - you'll now see a long valve attached to a brass right angle, bolted to the boiler. Undo the allen bolts holding this assembly to the boiler - if it is blocked, you may get a small spray of water at this point. Be careful not to lose the little rubber washers.

You then need to separate the angle from the valve using a couple of large pairs of pliers. In the brass angle there are 2 channels - the main water outlet in the centre and the pressure relief one. It's the middle one that blocks up with anything from a tiny speck of scale to a whole load. Clean this out - a bent paperclip works wonders, as does tapping the block on your hand - until you can get a good stream of water through it.

Then reassemble - screw the valve back in, bolt the assembly back to the boiler (not forgetting the washers), bolt the black solenoid back on, reattach the hose, and put the top back on and test again.

Hope this helps - I originally found some details of this on the net, so there are other/better guides around.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Morning - This is a bit of a strange place for me to be but my Son in law was given a Gaggia Classic for his birthday in March this year.

I've been on holiday & whilst I was away he backflushed his Machine with plain water. From that time he has found he cannot get more than an occasional drip through the brew head. He asked me to look at the Machine for him.

Now I'm no 'Classic' expert but I have done the usual things. Have taken off the shower screen & distribution block & soaked in Puly. Not really dirty. Now reading this thread I have opened the Machine up & am looking for the 'black block' referred to above. I have found a brass block which seems to match the description & have pulled off the clear tube from the reservoir & removed the square nut. Am I correct up to now?

I do see a 'black' block but it has electrical connections to it & have assumed this is not the one.

Anyway before undoing the allen bolts I thought I ought to ask if I am on the right track or is there something else I should be trying.

I'm pretty sure the pump is OK as I've managed to fill a half litre jug via the steam wand twice with no effort but still nothing exits via the group head.

Any help would be much appreciated. Now if it was a La Spaz I would know every screw:rolleyes: (couldn't find a 'Big Head' smilie)


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

On my machine, I mean the black block in the centre of the picture, with two wires and a black pipe going to it. Pull the pipe off the top, undo the nut and lift the block off (no need to remove the electrical conmections). You should then be able to get to the valve assembly.

I've had a look round and found this:

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html

which shows things in more detail. However, I've never needed to turn the machine upside down, remove the head gasket or attach anything to a workbench...









Hope this helps.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for that. I fought my way through the Gaggia Innards & stripped it down, cleaned everything & now its singing.

Cannot get over the minute holes & thin pipes the water has to journey through. Can well see why it blocks so easily.

Looks like I've landed a regular six month (very soft water here) job

Many thanks again


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

I've pretty much got to the stage where I can do that particular strip down and clean without thinking too much - even before I've had coffee!

Clearing out the scale from the boiler was a bit more involved, but I did get there...

Glad I could help.

Noel


----------



## hr21 (Oct 28, 2012)

hi,

update on my issue,

i have put all parts that i cleaned before in detergent and cleaned them with a coffee brush.

i backflushed also with detergent and then water

water flow is much improved, however, when i put coffee in, it is still slow - seems to throth up loads but not much actual flow comes out.

i am reluctant to do it, but do i need to take it apart and clean the inside?

thanks


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes - as above, there are at least 2 places where a tiny bit of dislodged scale can clog the machine pretty effectively.

Start with the distribution block - above the shower screen. Take that off and see whether you have a strong water flow.

If not, then you'll need to get into the valve as described above.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks. noelweston








Did the strip down thing as you suggested and its working brill now. Trouble with mine seemd to be the little rubber flangey thing on the other end to where the springy thing is (please excuse hi tech terms) seem to of slipped. Reseated it and now running like a dream. Saved me £100 plus to send off.

Happy coffee bunny here.


----------

